# paid for petrol on CC but does not show on bill.



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guys,

First post in this section but have browsed before. I have a problem, I used my credit card to pay for petrol at my local Shell just before New Years but I have not seen the charge on my account yet, is this normal? This is the first time i used my CC to pay for petrol. I did initially see the charge online in the pending status but then it just disappeared contacted BC but they say no transaction has taken place. I feel to go back to Shell to ask them, or should I just wait for the charge to appear? How long can it take for a transaction to show on a barclaycard?

Any help/advice welcome.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Card processing seems to have been alot quicker lately, ive seen me paying for something and it showing in my account 1 - 2 days later.

I remember paying for petrol about 2 years ago and it taking almost 2 weeks before it came out of my account. 

I would say that they will definitely take it!


----------



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, I just done some googling and found the same info, just needed reassurance. I suppose the new year and Bank holidays didnt help speed things up. My transaction at Asda showed up same day just the petrol is taking its time. Oh well its only been a week since the transaction so I'll wait some more. Thanks Chris for the quick response.


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Why are you so concerned they charge your account? It may take a while to show up, or it may get lost in the system somehow, years ago we went to Israel on hols, and paid £2-300 for day trips but this has never showed up on our statements.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

APK said:


> Why are you so concerned they charge your account? It may take a while to show up, or it may get lost in the system somehow, years ago we went to Israel on hols, and paid £2-300 for day trips but this has never showed up on our statements.


I wish what I spent on my CC never showed on the statement, I take it as a gift from the banking Gods


----------



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

APK said:


> Why are you so concerned they charge your account? It may take a while to show up, or it may get lost in the system somehow, years ago we went to Israel on hols, and paid £2-300 for day trips but this has never showed up on our statements.


I guess I'm just being a bit Para, I'm due to go on Holiday later this month so I just like all my accounts to be in order. Just dont want any suprises when I get back. Hopefully all should be in order.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------

